# God.



## gordon 2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you ever considered that our understanding of the reality of God is unlike our understanding of the reality of most anything else?

In our life times what we make reality out to be is informed by our past experiences or knowledge of the past. For example a car is recognized as a car because we have formed ideas from our past ( at a specific place in time) what a car is expected to be. Same goes for our exact understandings and expectations of what the reality of a house, a horse, a rose bush, signs, and parenting all are... etc... In a sense we have stopped time in our imaginations, in order to recognize, stop and  capture reality that really is ever changing due to the passing of time.

The only exception to our way of captureing reality, as described above, is the allowance we make in the capture of our reality of God and spirituality. We say God was, is and will ever be. We willingly do not stop time in our understanding, in our imaginations, in our discription of the reality or the spirit we call God. 

We say  that now in our present reality we cannot see God face to face and in this our world of reality ( were we routinely stop time in our imaginations) capture His full being. This is correct for we all capture reality by stopping time in our imaginations, in our minds, in our understandings.  We say one day, in the end ( as in some point in time, or when time will stop), which some call heaven or life after death, we will know God in a better light or reality. But for now we see "darkly" as Paul says...


----------



## formula1 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re:*

My deep thinking friend:

How I long to look through that glass with clear eyes!  And yet, each day I am brought to the reality of this limited view, this dim glass.  If I could only finish this race, this struggle to know Him, to see Him as He is! Even to see Him as Christ did in His earthly walk.  Now wouldnt that be wonderful!

For now, I must experience Him in the rose, in the ones I love, in the fellowship of my brothers, in the heart of my child, in the joy of my neighbor's love for Jesus, in the view of a transformed life, in the experience of worship, in the communion with the Holy Spirit, and in the myriad of riches He has placed all around me. Imagine the wonder and the richness of all we do know as believers, and realize the view is still so dim. 

My earthly mind cannot hold the vastness of the Glory of Him who sits on the throne. But one day, thanks to the work of His only Son, the Holy Father will welcome me into His presence and remove this dark glass from my eyes!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 29, 2011)

This verse comes to mind.

John 1: 14 And the Word became flesh, and dwelt among us, and we saw His glory, glory as of the only begotten from the Father, full of grace and truth. 15 John *testified about Him and cried out, saying, “This was He of whom I said, ‘He who comes after me has a higher rank than I, for He existed before me.’” 16 For of His fullness we have all received, and grace upon grace. 17 For the Law was given through Moses; grace and truth were realized through Jesus Christ. 18 No one has seen God at any time; the only begotten God who is in the bosom of the Father, He has explained Him.

It's in Jesus Christ that I see and get some understanding of God.
There's still much I don't get and don't understand.
But in Jesus I can almost touch and feel God.

I also know of God through the apostles.
2 Peter 1:16-18  For we did not follow cleverly devised tales when we made known to you the power and coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, but we were eyewitnesses of His majesty. 17 For when He received honor and glory from God the Father, such an utterance as this was made to Him by the Majestic Glory, “This is My beloved Son with whom I am well-pleased”— 18 and we ourselves heard this 	utterance made from heaven when we were with Him on the holy mountain.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> This verse comes to mind.
> 
> John 1: 14 And the Word became flesh, and dwelt among us, and we saw His glory, glory as of the only begotten from the Father, full of grace and truth. 15 John *testified about Him and cried out, saying, “This was He of whom I said, ‘He who comes after me has a higher rank than I, for He existed before me.’” 16 For of His fullness we have all received, and grace upon grace. 17 For the Law was given through Moses; grace and truth were realized through Jesus Christ. 18 No one has seen God at any time; the only begotten God who is in the bosom of the Father, He has explained Him.
> 
> ...



Very good points Ronnie T. Jesus did explain Him. Pointed to Him. Acted according to Him. Ministered according to Him. Jesus is God's word made flesh. I learn about God and man as much for the Jesus that "does" things, as from the Jesus that explains Him.

Which holy mountain is being refered to here? I think that in Jesus there is  for believers more than "some" understanding of God...but right now, this very mininute ...my eyes are closed. Time to pray.

I don't know why but this poem comes to mind:

I walk in the garden alone, while the due is still on the roses, and the voice I hear, calling on my ear...the son of God is calling...and He walks with me and he talks with me, and.....

For many years I thought that the He that walks with me in the poem was the Son, but now He has become Him that was in His son's heart. And it is through Him, the Father that Jesus had in his heart, that there is more than some fullness in understanding Him.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 30, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Very good points Ronnie T. Jesus did explain Him. Pointed to Him. Acted according to Him. Ministered according to Him. Jesus is God's word made flesh. I learn about God and man as much for the Jesus that "does" things, as from the Jesus that explains Him.
> 
> Which holy mountain is being refered to here? I think that in Jesus there is  for believers more than "some" understanding of God...but right now, this very mininute ...my eyes are closed. Time to pray.
> 
> ...



God bless ya Gordy for those comments.
I understand.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 31, 2011)

God's glory is such that we would have to hidden by a rock as his glory passes by. No one can see God and live through it. Seeing God is not a "thought" that was desired in the scriptures. But knowing him was. So to know more about God, he sent his Son who represented his nature. You see, to the OT people, God had become a God "with a big stick", ready to whop you on the head for every wrong. But we find out that this was not a correct view of God. God had in motion a plan of reconcilation. We see through Christ that God is a God of mercy. Also through Christ we see what pleased the Father. Humble obedience. We also see through the leaders how in every move they had misrepresented God by their corruptness and oppression. A man had exalted himself to rule the people by using the guise that God had put him in this position. Making themselves as Kings, having the people serve him. Jesus humbled himself, giving himself as the grestest who served us


----------

